# Freud Hand Plane?



## kwolfe (Jan 9, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about these? I can get a new in the box No7 jointer for $55. I am not a collector and this would be my first jointer plane. Is it worth getting as a user?

Freud makes good tools, but I can't any information on hand planes with their name on them. Nothing....nada


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I love my jointer plane, I'm sure you'd get use out of one if you like hand work. 

I've not heard of Freud planes, either. I assume the blade, chip breaker and cap iron are in the wax paper there in the box? Hard to say from one photo but it looks like it has a machined frog and adjustment screw, which would be good. 

I found some pictures of one here: http://www.ncwoodworker.net/forums/showthread.php?t=25771 

It looks like a normal bailey design to me. $55 is less than I paid for my jointer plane. The other threads I found were just others asking similar questions about them. I'd bet they are more common in Europe.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet from here. For $55 I'd take the plunge. Just my take on it. Would be nice to see the lever cap, blade etc. Who's the contact?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll be darned....I had never heard of a Freud hand plane before.


----------



## MarkE (Jan 29, 2014)

I have had two Freud bench planes, one No.4 and one No.7.

They were both well made tools that worked very well after tuning them up. They are based on the Bailey design. The No.7 I had is still being used by a friend of mine.
At that price, I would not hesitate to buy it. If you find you don't like it you should be able to re-sell it for the same price without too much trouble.


----------



## kwolfe (Jan 9, 2014)

Well I bought it 10minutes ago. I missed a stanley no7 on ebay by $5 the other day and I'll be darned if I'm going to miss out on another good plane. I'll keep everyone posted as soon as I get it. Kind of excited already.


----------



## rb61 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Front knob*

Is it due to camera angle or is that knob quite a bit farther back than on Stanley planes?


----------

